# Make ahead mashed sweet potatoes



## wasabi woman (Nov 19, 2004)

received this in an email from a cooking buddy today, and thought I would share it with you!  I'm definitely going to try it.

"Sweet potatoes can be cooked and mashed ahead of time, then frozen. When sweet potatoes are on sale, I like to stock up, because the prices fluctuate greatly. Autumn is when we find the best prices in the US. Bake the washed sweet potatoes in a Dutch oven or roaster pan with a small amount of water for moisture. Bake at 350 F. for about an hour (check for tenderness). When cool enough to handle, peel, mash and freeze in freezer bags. It's as simple as that! I like to freeze sweet potatoes without salt or seasoning, so they can be used for sweet potato casseroles, muffins and pies, though freezing a casserole flavored with ingredients such as butter, brown sugar, cinnamon or cranberries also works very well. It's wonderful to go to the freezer and take out a dish already prepared, except for heating!"

Happy Holidays  Everyone!


----------



## dolphinesque (Jan 2, 2005)

thanx wasabi,i use a lot of sweet potato because they have a low glycaemic index. I thought they were like normal potatoes and not freeze too well...shall definitely try this cos sweet potatoes get very expensive in the off season in australia.


----------

